# SPLASHED: Salt FRS-15 Build “Kestrel”



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

ChaisinTails said:


> Starting my build of the Salt Boatworks FRS15, which I’m naming Kestrel (small bird of prey, sounded fitting!)
> 
> 15’ long, 6 and a half inch draft. 5’4” beam, 700lb capacity. Going to use a 30hp tiller, center grab bar with cooler rack. Casting and poling platform. Otherwise keeping it simple for solo trips and the ability to keep it in the garage.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the onset of boat builder syndrome, it's incurable. I like the idea of the adjustable strong back, just concerned that you're able to build it so it's stable enough without any twist etc. Remember, even though this is a light boat, a few hundred pounds needs a lot of support with zero movement in any direction, so build accordingly. I'm curious about the draft. Seems a bit much for this hull, is that fully loaded? I'd assume the plans call for 1/4" ply for the hull, and possibly 3/8" for the deck. Don't know what your budget is, but I wouldn't go cheap on ply. Okoume is the best, and the lightest if you can afford it, Meranti would be the second choice, a little cheaper, but heavier. Since you're in Vero, you can get everything you need for the build from Jeff and Reid at Boat Builder Central in Ft. Pierce. Their Marine Epoxy brand is excellent, and non blushing, but if you're wealthier than me, and most people are, buy the System 3 Silver Tip, and all the products that go with it, like Quick Fair, and Easy Fillet. I think it's the best money can buy, but I've used it on only part of 1 build, and the Marine Epoxy on 5 others. Good luck with your build, it's a lot of fun and very rewarding. Mike


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks for the advice Mike! The lift is very stable with the feet down. Did a lot of work rebuilding a heavy 1978 Harley on it, so I’ll just have to do my part and make sure the platform is attached well and good. The lift has u bolts for straps that I think I can use as anchor points for the platform structure.

6 1/2 is fully loaded to the 700lb limit. Was thinking Meranti for the ply, and definitely utilizing Boat Builder Central’s resources! Lucked out with that! I’ll check out the Silver Tip. Haven’t gotten that far yet with the research. Trying to remind myself to eat the elephant a bite at a time.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

ChaisinTails said:


> Thanks for the advice Mike! The lift is very stable with the feet down. Did a lot of work rebuilding a heavy 1978 Harley on it, so I’ll just have to do my part and make sure the platform is attached well and good. The lift has u bolts for straps that I think I can use as anchor points for the platform structure.
> 
> 6 1/2 is fully loaded to the 700lb limit. Was thinking Meranti for the ply, and definitely utilizing Boat Builder Central’s resources! Lucked out with that! I’ll check out the Silver Tip. Haven’t gotten that far yet with the research. Trying to remind myself to eat the elephant a bite at a time.


Just so you're aware, and depending on ply thickness, using Meranti will add 40-50 pounds over using Okoume. You mentioned using a 30 hp, but that could be overkill depending on the weight of the boat, and how fast you want to go. I would think a 20 would be adequate. Looks like a nice hull by the way. Mike


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

I had read that the Meranti was 20-30% heavier, but thought the strength and rot resistance was the trade off for that? I’ll look into Okoume and then maybe a lighter motor.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

ChaisinTails said:


> I had read that the Meranti was 20-30% heavier, but thought the strength and rot resistance was the trade off for that? I’ll look into Okoume and then maybe a lighter motor.


The Meranti is 20-25% heavier, and I'm assuming the boat will have about 7 sheets of ply, so maybe 40 or so pounds more than Okoume. The ply is just the core, the strength comes from the fiberglass, so Meranti being a little stiffer and heavier is not a plus in any way. As far as worrying about rot resistance, all off the wood will be completely saturated and encapsulated in epoxy, so if built properly no water would ever touch the wood. Just think of all the high dollar sportfish boats that are Okoume ply and epoxy; Spencer, Rybovich, Jarret Bay, Bayliss, Buddy Davis, to name a few. And they all spend their lives sitting in water, not on a trailer. When you go over to Boat Builder Central ask Jeff and Reid to show you my FS14 low sheer under cover in the warehouse. It's a little shorter than you're building but might give you some ideas as to lay out and fuel tank placement etc. Mike


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

The extra expense of Okoume is well worth it given it will be a very small fraction of the overall budget when everything is done. Lift a 3/8" Meranti and Okoume panel and the weight difference is shocking.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Well that’s a resounding statement, so Okoume it is! Any reason to maybe use Meranti for decking since it’s supposedly less bendable? It’s only two sheets of 3/8” for that so it’s not a monetary question, just curious since I’m not a small guy, if the decking would be sturdier.

Mike, I plan to go chat with the Boat Builder Central guys soon so I’ll check yours out, that would be a great help since I was debating which to put up front, the batteries or gas tank. My thoughts had always been that the less distance between battery and motor the better, so was going with two batteries in the back, one for starting, one for lights and trolling motor (line ran to front to plug for removable trolling motor), and then gas tank in the open compartment in the front. All of that in good time.

Meanwhile, strongback/work area for boat was put together and made level/square. Took all 250 pounds of my weight on the far end to move it so we should be good. And the ability to jack it up or lower to the floor is great! Might convert my workbench to that in the future it’s so nice, lol.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

ChaisinTails said:


> Well that’s a resounding statement, so Okoume it is! Any reason to maybe use Meranti for decking since it’s supposedly less bendable? It’s only two sheets of 3/8” for that so it’s not a monetary question, just curious since I’m not a small guy, if the decking would be sturdier.
> 
> Mike, I plan to go chat with the Boat Builder Central guys soon so I’ll check yours out, that would be a great help since I was debating which to put up front, the batteries or gas tank. My thoughts had always been that the less distance between battery and motor the better, so was going with two batteries in the back, one for starting, one for lights and trolling motor (line ran to front to plug for removable trolling motor), and then gas tank in the open compartment in the front. All of that in good time.
> 
> ...


No reason to use Meranti for the deck. The decks on all 4 of my builds a 3/8" Okoume with 1 layer of 6oz. woven only on top, and with proper framing, my decks are a solid as a concrete slab. As far as batteries, obviously you need a big battery for a trolling motor, but for starting a small 4 stroke, and for lights etc., a little dink battery works fine. A buddy gave me a used wheel chair battery 4 years ago and it's powered my FS18 for 3 1/2 years without ever being charged, and most of my runs are less than 2 miles to where I fish. Besides, you can pull start the motor with no effort, so no need for a big starting battery. When you stop by BBC take a look at the fuel tank in the FS14. It's a stock 5 gallon from Boyd's Welding in Ocala that was $99.00. I like your adjustable strong back, but I'm concerned you'll still need to have support under the overhanging ends as the boat gains weight, so be sure you don't end up with any sagging as you go forward. Maybe want to add a few diagonals as well. Mike


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Following this build... Good luck!!! I should be starting mine soon also. First time builder and looks really exciting and fun. There's not a whole lot of info on this build anywhere. I saw photos of a couple being glassed and sanded down. None of them are painted and no where near rigged yet. I really want to see what it looks like completed but I guess the only way to find out is to just go ahead and build one! Did not know Okume and Meranti weight difference was that much. I am stuck with Hydrotek which a local lumber yard down the street carries in stock. I'll work with what is available.

Your build is pretty much exactly what I have in mind. I was planning on going with a Tohatsu 30 tiller also, but have been strongly thinking of going with just a 20hp to keep the weight and cost down a bit. Battery and fuel is going up front if there is enough space and will be using the rear deck for storage.


----------



## BigEd13 (Aug 2, 2019)

I'll be following, looking forward to see how it goes! I am ordering plans for the FRS 12, if that one goes well then I'll build the FRS 15 as well. I have wanted to build a boat for 10+ years, I even have plans to an OD18 from Bateau but never started it.


----------



## FlyBoy87 (Aug 6, 2019)

I just bought plans to build one. I plan on starting mine next year once I get off of deployment, I look forward to watching yours come together.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Assimilation of the parts has begun! Picked up the plywood from the guys at Boat Builders Central. Can’t say enough about their customer service...just awesome. And Mike, they let me check out the boat you built. That’s a work of art! Absolutely beautiful! I really like the gas tank setup too.

So got the wood all laid out, and as awesome as the full size prints are, it was much more meticulous and time consuming than I expected. Never the less, got them all cut out, placed appropriately, and traced onto wood. Next step is to make some sawdust. Obligatory picture of the boat security system included as well!


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

ChaisinTails said:


> View attachment 87512
> View attachment 87514
> View attachment 87516
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on my FS14, just wish they'd stick a motor on that thing so I can see how it performs. I'm looking forward to watching your boat come together. Do you know about the builders get together at the River Palms in Jensen in September? You should try and make it since you're so close. I'll have my FS18, and I'm sure there will be some other boats as well. Mike


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

I haven’t! Shoot me the details and I’ll try to be there.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

ChaisinTails said:


> I haven’t! Shoot me the details and I’ll try to be there.


If you go on the Bateau forum and open " builders meets and get togethers" then open "2019 southeastern boat builders meet" and go back 4 pages to May, is where the discussion for this years meeting begins. There's a handful of guys showing at this time, and Reid still has 1 room available in the big house if you don't need or want a cabin for yourself. It's a really nice house, and we have the barbeque right out front facing the river. It's a beautiful spot just north of the inlet, it's right on the river, and some guys leave their boats anchored right out front. The main river is far enough away that there are no boat wakes to worry about, and it's all sand bottom. I leave my boat on the trailer and launch at a public ramp about a 1/4 mile south. You'll see my FS18, an XF20, SC16, possibly an OD18, hopefully some others. Not sure what Travis is bringing, he builds them so fast who knows, maybe he'll chime in and let us know. It's always a good laid back and relaxed group talking boats, fishing, and some good grub. A few shots from the last meet. Mike


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Your dog has a beautiful smile


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Cool! looking forward to seeing this one come together too.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

bryson said:


> Your dog has a beautiful smile


Thanks! Yea, she’s a vicious animal, lol.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Coming along nicely!!!

I have also just started transfering the templates to the plywood sheets. The way the templates are printed really got my cussing all night. The tight space I have, I had to shuffle the plywood around to get a template traced. Then find out I needed to trace another template on a different peice of plywood then come back and only to find out, I need to trace that template in order to cut out the template inside the template. It went on and on in 100 degree weather. Made a little progress but I called it quits after 2 hours trying to figure out where all the templates went.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I am not all that familiar w/ Salt Boatworks, but one would think they would have nesting plans for all their models. I'd give them a call...


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Pole Position said:


> I am not all that familiar w/ Salt Boatworks, but one would think they would have nesting plans for all their models. I'd give them a call...


It's nested but I believe the templates were designed to be destroyed and keep the cost down. So basically all your large templates have enough space for smaller templates to be nested inside of it. In order to trace those inner templates, you have to cut them out which destroys the original larger sized template. Because of this, some of the templates cant be tack glued to the plywood so you can cut around it instead of tracing. It's all doable but a very pain in the arse to shuffle the templates and 10 sheets of plywood around. 

Not sure how many hours ChasinTails have logged already, but for reference, I have logged in 2 hours of cutting templates, and 4 hours of tracing templates on the plywood and cutting more templates. Still have not made any saw dust yet. I think another 2 hours will knock out the template part of the build.. so that will be 8 hours for those of you who are interested on knowing.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Hoang said:


> It's nested but I believe the templates were designed to be destroyed and keep the cost down. So basically all your large templates have enough space for smaller templates to be nested inside of it. In order to trace those inner templates, you have to cut them out which destroys the original larger sized template. Because of this, some of the templates cant be tack glued to the plywood so you can cut around it instead of tracing. It's all doable but a very pain in the arse to shuffle the templates and 10 sheets of plywood around.
> 
> Not sure how many hours ChasinTails have logged already, but for reference, I have logged in 2 hours of cutting templates, and 4 hours of tracing templates on the plywood and cutting more templates. Still have not made any saw dust yet. I think another 2 hours will knock out the template part of the build.. so that will be 8 hours for those of you who are interested on knowing.


About the same. Better part of a Saturday was spent cutting out the templates and doing the same “plywood shuffle” you did! Overall though it’s simpler than other methods, so I won’t complain. And I preserved the prints best as possible in case repairs or replacements are needed later. Hopefully I’ll start making some sawdust this weekend.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

ChaisinTails said:


> About the same. Better part of a Saturday was spent cutting out the templates and doing the same “plywood shuffle” you did! Overall though it’s simpler than other methods, so I won’t complain. And I preserved the prints best as possible in case repairs or replacements are needed later. Hopefully I’ll start making some sawdust this weekend.


Good to hear... can't wait to see yours stitched up. This will be my first time building a boat. Hopefully it all comes together easily and get a few tips from you boat builders.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Any updates? I have the starboard side chine to install and the top side hull panels and I am ready to fillet and glass the inside. Definetely a two person job on the bow end..


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

This hurricane mess has delayed my build. Once my work area is cleared of all the patio furniture and gas cans I’ll be up and running! Hopefully this weekend. Just found your build on Instagram, looks great!!! You have a thread on here?


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

ChaisinTails said:


> This hurricane mess has delayed my build. Once my work area is cleared of all the patio furniture and gas cans I’ll be up and running! Hopefully this weekend. Just found your build on Instagram, looks great!!! You have a thread on here?


YIkes! Hope everything is ok on your end.

Thanks! I don't have any other build threads. My first build so I didnt document everything. I just hope everything comes along easy. My cuts and scarf joints weren't that straight so when it was being out together, I had a lot of tweaking to do. Keep following me on instagram for updates.. if you have any questions, I may be able to help.


----------



## FlyBoy87 (Aug 6, 2019)

Chaissintails I found your build on instagram too, Hoang whats your Insta name so I can follow your build too. Right now my deployment is on hold, so if I wind up not going I'm going to start it this winter.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

FlyBoy87 said:


> Chaissintails I found your build on instagram too, Hoang whats your Insta name so I can follow your build too. Right now my deployment is on hold, so if I wind up not going I'm going to start it this winter.


hoang.nguyen82


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

A lot of good progress! Bulkheads and stringers dry fitted and placed, hull stitched together! Just need to start putting down filets now and getting her glued up.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Got her flipped, next is epoxying in the stringers and bulkheads. Had to put all the bits on to get an idea of the final product!


----------



## Eric Minnis (Jan 27, 2019)

Awesome to find this thread- Just finishing up my FRS-15 build. Been working on it for several months. Nothing but good things to say about Adam at Salt Boatworks. Here is a picture from today- engine goes on tomorrow (Suzuki 30). Hope to have it in the lake soon.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Eric Minnis said:


> Awesome to find this thread- Just finishing up my FRS-15 build. Been working on it for several months. Nothing but good things to say about Adam at Salt Boatworks. Here is a picture from today- engine goes on tomorrow (Suzuki 30). Hope to have it in the lake soon.


Dude, your FRS is clean!!!! We need more photos and updates! Also what rub rail did you get? I can't find any good source besides taco rub rails which cost way too much...


----------



## Eric Minnis (Jan 27, 2019)

I promise it looks much better in pics than in person. First time boat builder and there are many things I would do better the next time. I will post some more soon...... really has been a fun build. I do not want to derail ChasinTails awesome build thread..... will make a new post once she is in the water!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow Eric! Not a derail at all, glad you shared it! Looks great. Can’t wait to hear how she runs.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Quick update on mine, scored an awesome poling platform, brand new, for next to nothing, and entire interior is epoxied and fiberglassed. Cleats, chase tubes, and foam next. Mocking up a center grab bar console, toying with size and shape. About a 12-14” grab bar to be mounted on top.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Are you gonna waterproof your cardboard console?


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Love this build. I know absolutely nothing about building boats but I’ve always wanted to build one. I may be able to pull this off. Eric Minnis, is yours the one on their website?


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

GaG8tor said:


> Love this build. I know absolutely nothing about building boats but I’ve always wanted to build one. I may be able to pull this off. Eric Minnis, is yours the one on their website?


So far it looks like me, chaisintails, and eric's are first time builders? There is another guy on instagram who is also starting the build and it's his first boat build also. So with that being said, if we can build it, you can to!


----------



## Eric Minnis (Jan 27, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> Love this build. I know absolutely nothing about building boats but I’ve always wanted to build one. I may be able to pull this off. Eric Minnis, is yours the one on their website?


Yes sir- mine is on the website. I think there just one boat that has been finished. Has a Mercury 25 on it if I recall. 

ChasinTails- I really like the idea of that grab bar and the platform! I made mounting provisions in mine for both and figured I would see how I use the boat and modify it later. I will be following along on yours to see how you like them! I also reinforced the fwd port bow deck with an extra ply of 3/8 in a small area for a trolling motor just in case I decide to go that route. I have a little Yeti 35 I was going to mount in the center of the deck to double as a seat for now. 

Since you are almost ready for foam- I needed just a little more than 2 quart kits. A hotwire makes easy cutting of foam flush with the deck- just watch the temps if you use one. 

Because I went with a larger motor I mounted my fuel tank in the bow and ran conduit for a fuel line under the port gunwhale. This allows me to place the tank either on the back or front. Because there were none finished, I was unsure how the balance would be. Hopefully- within the week I will find out!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Hoang said:


> Are you gonna waterproof your cardboard console?


I already used packaging tape on the seams, what more do you want?? Lol


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Eric Minnis said:


> Yes sir- mine is on the website. I think there just one boat that has been finished. Has a Mercury 25 on it if I recall.
> 
> ChasinTails- I really like the idea of that grab bar and the platform! I made mounting provisions in mine for both and figured I would see how I use the boat and modify it later. I will be following along on yours to see how you like them! I also reinforced the fwd port bow deck with an extra ply of 3/8 in a small area for a trolling motor just in case I decide to go that route. I have a little Yeti 35 I was going to mount in the center of the deck to double as a seat for now.
> 
> ...


That’s smart thinking Eric. I’m doing the same reinforcements for a future trolling motor. And good idea with the Hotwire! I plan on running a few extra chase tubes in case I rearrange things...fuel tank location being one. I’m gonna start off with tank under rear bench, but if balance isn’t right I’ll have a chase up to the front compartment. Battery and wiring will be in the grab console, so that should help move the center of gravity forward, and similar to your statement, a cooler loaded with ice on the bow as a casting platform should even the weight out. Not to mention the troller and it’s batteries up front when that happens.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

ChaisinTails said:


> I already used packaging tape on the seams, what more do you want?? Lol


Ehh.. Thought I saw some dry spots where the tape didn't seal it.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

ChaisinTails said:


> That’s smart thinking Eric. I’m doing the same reinforcements for a future trolling motor. And good idea with the Hotwire! I plan on running a few extra chase tubes in case I rearrange things...fuel tank location being one. I’m gonna start off with tank under rear bench, but if balance isn’t right I’ll have a chase up to the front compartment. Battery and wiring will be in the grab console, so that should help move the center of gravity forward, and similar to your statement, a cooler loaded with ice on the bow as a casting platform should even the weight out. Not to mention the troller and it’s batteries up front when that happens.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Fellas we need updates!! Been following you both on IG!!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Here’s a quick update of where I am now...flipping her on Wednesday and starting the hull. Probably did more topside work than necessary, but in hindsight it gave me some good practice working with the epoxy and fiberglass before doing the more critical hull. Purchased a 5 gal fuel tank from Boyd’s welding...beautiful. Also used Mike’s style of flush hatch build and got that roughed out. Turned out amazing! I’ll smooth out, fair, and finish that after the hull is done. Guess I need to decide on a color soon...something to ponder while I sand and sand and sand and sand....


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

That is sweet man. Thinking of doing one of these myself.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

WOW


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> That is sweet man. Thinking of doing one of these myself.


If you like the process, aren’t in a hurry, and ok with doing your research it’s great. Do it!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Flip went flawlessly with the help of some good friends. Checked with a laser, and everything lines up straight and even, other than port side chine/bottom, toward bow, being about a 1/4” high. But that’s nothing that some extra fairing on the starboard side shouldn’t be able to correct. Overall, I’m pleased, and ready to sand my fingerprints off....


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Big step today, got the hull glassed. Did whole thing, tapes and sheets wet on wet. Tough job, definitely made some mistakes that will need to be fixed later, but all in all I’m pleased.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Prob would have been a little easier without the bow eye installed


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Definitely would have but I forgot to take it off before I flipped it. Probably just as much effort to have my buddies come over and help me flip it back and forth than it would be just to work it out this way. Laying the cloth where I wanted it without having to push it around on the wet/tacky surface was tough, getting the transom even and smooth as possible was hardest. Having slits for the bow eye actually made lining it up where I wanted easier!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

It's looking great! I should be able to flip mine tomorrow after work if all goes as planned tonight. BTW, I am Skinny Dipper Fishing on IG...


Michael


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

SeaDrifter said:


> It's looking great! I should be able to flip mine tomorrow after work if all goes as planned tonight. BTW, I am Skinny Dipper Fishing on IG...
> 
> 
> Michael


Awesome, good luck!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Got her faired with a blended filler, next is some good Quick Fair for a good smooth hand sanded surface. Strakes epoxied down, and rub rail is attached...just need to sand, router, and fair it. Outer layer will be varnished and left bright, with a stainless Taco rail on that. Also used some silica and milled fibers to get a sharper edge on the transom. Whew...getting a lot done during this “social distancing” but it’s exhausting! Getting there!!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Really looking good


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> Really looking good


Thanks!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m digging the added epoxy on the transom. Curious to see if there is a noticeable difference so hurry up before I paint mine...in all seriousness, very nice sir!


Michael


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Those rails are huge!!!!!!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Pretty work!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

SeaDrifter said:


> I’m digging the added epoxy on the transom. Curious to see if there is a noticeable difference so hurry up before I paint mine...in all seriousness, very nice sir!
> 
> 
> Michael


Thank you! I’ll have nothing to compare it to, but I’ve had several boat builders and designers assure me that a sharp edge on the transom and the chines along the planing surface help the water separate from the hull faster for less drag and better performance. Round them back out as the chines gets to the front half/third of the boat for quieter entry. Just not so sharp as to cut your line!!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Been hard at work during this social distancing thing. Only a matter of time before the hospital finds a way to put my talents to use in some other department-in-need. “Make hay while the sun is shining” was the old saying I heard as a kid? Lol. Put down several coats of System 3 Yacht primer. Wow! Great stuff, really lays down flat and fills in well. Block sanded after that, filled in the lows, sanded some more, filled in some more obvious lows where the long panel joints/tape lines are. I’ll sand those down tomorrow and maybe do another coat of primer, then another spray guide coat, block again, and see where I’m at. Hopefully only one more round of this.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice work. A lot of projects are seeing headway with this stay-at-home situation. Yours is coming along nicely!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Zika said:


> Nice work. A lot of projects are seeing headway with this stay-at-home situation. Yours is coming along nicely!


It certainly has been a good opportunity for this stuff!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Progressions of paint! Just finished 4th coat of Alexseal. Lays down great! Battled some fish eyes on the first coat, but was able to sand them back, change a few techniques (slightly more reducer, only one fan sucking air out at a lower rate, alcohol and lint free rag instead of a tack rag for wipe downs, ditched the tipping brush and just rolled) and have been good since. It’s looking remarkable! Finally got a mirror finish this last coat, going to sand with 400 and put down one more.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow. Nice.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

ChaisinTails said:


> Progressions of paint! Just finished 4th coat of Alexseal. Lays down great! Battled some fish eyes on the first coat, but was able to sand them back, change a few techniques (slightly more reducer, only one fan sucking air out at a lower rate, alcohol and lint free rag instead of a tack rag for wipe downs, ditched the tipping brush and just rolled) and have been good since. It’s looking remarkable! Finally got a mirror finish this last coat, going to sand with 400 and put down one more.
> View attachment 128110
> 
> View attachment 128104
> ...


Is that a one or two part paint?


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

jasonrl23 said:


> Is that a one or two part paint?


Two part poly with a reducer (thinner).


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

The final product was rolled or sprayed? Looks fantastic. I've been trying to make a decision as to paint as well.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

bryson said:


> The final product was rolled or sprayed? Looks fantastic. I've been trying to make a decision as to paint as well.


Rolled. I rolled and tipped the first coat, but found it was better just rolling. This is what Alexseal suggests anyway.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

ChaisinTails said:


> Rolled. I rolled and tipped the first coat, but found it was better just rolling. This is what Alexseal suggests anyway.


I was considering spraying, but that looks so good that I might change my mind.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

bryson said:


> I was considering spraying, but that looks so good that I might change my mind.


This does such a good job it’s probably the same. If you’re comfortable spraying and know how, you’ll probably still get a better result.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Rolled with a foam roller or a nap roller? Your results look way better than I am expecting myself to achieve


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> Rolled with a foam roller or a nap roller? Your results look way better than I am expecting myself to achieve


Hard foam roller. Used a mohair for the first coat and just didn’t feel like it was laying down smooth enough.


----------



## Taylor Cullen (Dec 26, 2019)

Paint looks awesome! Researching Alexseal paints right now for my Conchfish build. Did you end up laying 5 coats down or was more needed? Also, what did coverage look like? Was it in line with the TDS? Trying to get an idea for how much base/converter will be needed.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Taylor Cullen said:


> Paint looks awesome! Researching Alexseal paints right now for my Conchfish build. Did you end up laying 5 coats down or was more needed? Also, what did coverage look like? Was it in line with the TDS? Trying to get an idea for how much base/converter will be needed.


Sorry for the late response. Here’s a photo series of the coats, starting at primer. Probably could have stopped at 4, but 5 let me really get a smooth even finish on. Covers really well...check out the Boatworks Today videos on YouTube. It looks like crap at first but settles out beautifully.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Waiting on my trailer to arrive to flip, and as they say, idle hands make for idle minds...been thinking about cockpit layout. I’ve built this grab bar console...
















Really happy with it! Will have a door on the front to access battery and wiring. The bar came from the same guy who makes the bars for Ankona/SaltMarsh skiffs.

Now I’ve let my mind wander to the rear deck. This is how it looks now (obviously before flipping and glassing
















What I’m pondering is whether to leave that rear bulkhead closed, with a closed compartment. This could be storage (along with the top hatches I’ve to storage on left and right), could be a livewell...plenty of options. Or...do I make it an open center deck like this Dragonfly, and other builders I’ve seen...








This would give more deck space in this small skiff, meaning more room to store bags, buckets, coolers, etc. Would definitely be less weight in the aft compared to a built in livewell. The open area would allow me to have a mobile livewell that could be removed if I’m not using it. It might even be more comfortable sitting and steering since it’s a tiller. Having never rode in a skiff with the open center deck, I wanted to get others opinions, and pros/cons. Thanks!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

That grab bar is definitely something to be proud of. Short distances, I usually like to stay standing. Any runs longer than say 5 minutes, I like to sit and tuck the tiller extention under my arm and relax. 

I can’t help you with the split bench idea, as I’ve never been on one. If you do decide to go that route, why not make a removable filler panel? Best of both worlds?

How often do you currently use a live well? How much storage do you really want/need?


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> That grab bar is definitely something to be proud of. Short distances, I usually like to stay standing. Any runs longer than say 5 minutes, I like to sit and tuck the tiller extention under my arm and relax.
> 
> I can’t help you with the split bench idea, as I’ve never been on one. If you do decide to go that route, why not make a removable filler panel? Best of both worlds?
> 
> How often do you currently use a live well? How much storage do you really want/need?


I don’t fish with live bait very often, but I also don’t have a boat right now. Even when I did I usually just used shrimp, which could easily be kept alive in one of those Engal bubbler coolers. And I did think about that removable panel like you mentioned! That might be a good in between.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Final flip is done! Got my trailer in from Float On and had some friends over to help get her on it. Threw the console and platform on to see how it looks. Couldn’t be happier. Fits perfectly in the garage too with the folding tongue, with about 8” to spare. Time to get topside finished now.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Great job !


----------



## lpoke44 (Jul 25, 2020)

How is the progress been going over the past month?


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

lpoke44 said:


> How is the progress been going over the past month?


Thanks for asking! I’ve been lazy posting Been a little slow, but finally got busy with it again the last couple weeks.

I got all the lows and highs on the deck evened out, filled the lows with thickened epoxy.









Knee boards installed

















One big thing I did, I took the leap and decided to cut the rear bulkhead out, and make it into a split bench! Already feels more spacious and easier to maneuver a tiller. I left the deck as removable, so if I need the space, carrying extra gear I can take it out, or leave the lid on for more space to sit. I also leveled the sole all the way to 6” from the transom, giving me a “well” to collect any water that gets in, and the bilge pumps will be here to pump it out. Hopefully keeps my feet a little drier.























Installed the transom eyes. Hate drilling holes in that beautiful transom...








Poling platform is built. Just 4 small tabs on the aluminum to attach the platform, so I did some creative reinforcements below to stiffen it up. Bottom “cross” overlays and sandwiches in the tabs. With everything fiberglassed it’s very strong, no flex at all.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

....continued....

Also glassed my grab bar console. Leaving the top two panels as brightwork with several layers of epoxy and varnish to show her wooden roots! Should look good as a background to the gauges, nav unit, and radio, on a white box and deck.

So I guess I’ve been busier than I’ve lead on!! Glassing deck and sole is coming up this week.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

It won’t be too long now Tyler!!!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

She’s all faired, 3 coats! Next up is sanding, install of console and poling platform, then primer. Learning from experience on the hull, I did as much fairing with the blended filler as I could before primer, then after primer I’ll chase down any low spots or pin holes with Quick Fair. Spent way too much time trying to longboard and quick fair before primer last time, only for the primer to bring out the imperfections later. Will be glad to not see fiberglass anymore! Also picked up an old 20ft G Loomis push pole! You could say the boat has power now.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good man!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Lookin good man!


Thanks!!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Console and platform installed. She’s ready for primer! Then more fairing of places I didn’t see before, more sanding, probably more fairing and more primer...you know the drill.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet man you’ve done a heck of a job as I’m sure you know. Won’t be too long now


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you! I’m looking forward to the splash.


----------



## Desert Digger (Sep 10, 2020)

ChaisinTails said:


> Thank you! I’m looking forward to the splash.


How wide did you end up going on your splash rails? I'm a few weeks out from starting my build, hopefully before Turkey Day.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Desert Digger said:


> How wide did you end up going on your splash rails? I'm a few weeks out from starting my build, hopefully before Turkey Day.


I think 4-5”? Plans called for around 2” and I added two extra layers, plus stainless rub rail that will go on later.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Made cut outs for flush mounted hinges, took some quick fair to all the edges to get larger radius and smoother filets (MUCH easier to sand than the blended filler as well), and started the multitude of coats on the brightwork. Also reinforced the areas around the latches. Just little odds and ends...about ready to prime!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Primed! Really looking good, just a few places to hit with some fairing, sand it all, and with another coat it will be ready for paint. Hatches will take a good bit more fairing work.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick!


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

It is time....

Last coat of primer is down, all the rough spots filled and removed.

Next time you see me I’ll be Cloud White. Oh...and a special 163lb package should be delivered today.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

very nice work. this build is super cool. way more talented than me


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

PAINT!! 3 coats of Alexseal Cloud White, then taped off, another coat with SoftSand non skid, then two coats over that! Looking like a real boat!! I can’t say enough good things about how well the Alexseal goes down, and I followed the Boatworks Today method on YouTube of applying the non skid, and it came out fantastic. Obviously some sanding to do on the brightwork where paint slipped under (even used the good 3M tapes too damnit), but that needed to happen anyway to prep for varnish. Motor is in too, next it’s time to mount.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How many ho is the Suzuki?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

HP


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How many ho is the Suzuki?


30hp.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice that should move along.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

SPLASHED!!! No performance or draft numbers yet....just enjoyed the event with family and friends. Still can only go half throttle for the break in, but she performs wonderfully! Rock solid, sits in the water beautifully, very stable for her size, and actually got on plane at half throttle! I couldn’t be happier. More pics and videos to come.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Champagne christining.mov







drive.google.com













Floating off the trailer.MOV







drive.google.com


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Been following on IG. Super super nice job you did.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking skiff. 

What did you put on your bright work? Plain varnish, clear epoxy resin, then varnish? How many coats?


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats! Now it's time to make memories


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Snookdaddy said:


> Great looking skiff.
> 
> What did you put on your bright work? Plain varnish, clear epoxy resin, then varnish? How many coats?


I did 6 coats of epoxy on all the brightwork, followed by 6 coats of Total Boat Lust varnish.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man I can’t tell you how nice that skiff turned out, so sick! What kinda speed you get outa her?


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Man I can’t tell you how nice that skiff turned out, so sick! What kinda speed you get outa her?


Thanks! Haven’t fully opened her up yet, still in break in period, but other builds of this same model and 30hp are running 25mph comfortably, can reach 30mph but gets a little rough.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Well she really turned out nice man, better than production if u ask me, much better


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

really like the staircase on the platform


----------

